# Coarse Peppered Smoked Bacon



## oregon smoker (Sep 11, 2015)

starting this new thread/request to eliminate a past mistake.  this was accidentally asked in another thread.

the question is have any applied coarse black pepper to the bacon slabs prior to drying (creating the pellicle) what I am asking is...

1) after the water bath and patted dry would you rub in the heavy layer of pepper then let completely dry or

2) allow to dry and just before putting in smoker apply pepper , relying on escaping moisture to help bond it ?

thanks for any and all thoughts,

Tom


----------



## mtodriscoll (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm just a newbie here, but from what I've read - esp. Bear's BBB recipes, you can apply the CBP after you rinse and pat dry and while the pellicle forms before placing in the smoker. I just did that to mine last night. Pulled them out of the refer this morning to start their smoke, The pepper was stuck nicely to the BBB, so it should work out OK.

Others may be along to post shortly. ;)

- Matt

Barboursville, VA


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 12, 2015)

mtodriscoll said:


> I'm just a newbie here, but from what I've read - esp. Bear's BBB recipes, you can apply the CBP after you rinse and pat dry and while the pellicle forms before placing in the smoker. I just did that to mine last night. Pulled them out of the refer this morning to start their smoke, The pepper was stuck nicely to the BBB, so it should work out OK.
> 
> Others may be along to post shortly. ;)
> 
> ...










That's the way I do all my Bacons (Belly, BBB, CB, Bacon on a Stick) and my Dried Beef too.

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 12, 2015)

Yep season prior to forming the pellicle, at least that's what I do. Same goes for fish.


----------



## oregon smoker (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks !

Looks to be a landslide poll !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tom


----------

